# How much phone memory is enough? How much do you use?



## Anorion (May 19, 2012)

tl;dr
*post what takes up memory in your devices in this format: *



> *Device Name:
> Internal Memory capacity:
> Memory Card capacity:
> 
> ...



When it comes to memory in smartphones, esp while recommending purchases, was wondering how much memory is enough for a typical user.  have seen a lot of threads where just lowering the memory capacity brings devices into people's budgets. this is to guage how much memory gets used, and by what

include podcasts in music, and vidcasts in videos, comix and e-books in documents. 

*PS: don't worry about exactness, guesstimates will do*

eg, here's mine


*Device Name: *iPhone 3GS
*Internal Memory capacity: *8GB
*Memory Card capacity:* 0

*Apps:* 3.7 GB
*Music:* 0 GB
*Photos:* 1.2 GB
*Videos:* 0 GB
*Other docs:* 0.5 GB

*Cloud Storage: * 0.3 GB


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2012)

*Re: How much phone memory is enough?*

Device Name: Samsung Galaxy S2
Internal Memory capacity: 16GB
Internal Memory capacity [excluding OS]: 11.5GB

Apps: 3.0 GB [Include game datas]
Music: 0 GB
Photos: 760 MB
Videos: 0 GB
Other docs: 200 MB
Free: 7.59 GB [Will fill it apps and games once i update it to ICS]

Memory Card capacity: 32GB
Apps: 0 GB
Music: 1.1 GB
Photos: 120 MB
Videos: 24.3 GB [Music Videos and Movies]
Titanium Backup for Apps: 610 MB
Free: 3.39 GB [For Future Apps Back up]


Thats too much lol waiting for ICS then no free space


----------



## pramudit (May 19, 2012)

*Re: How much phone memory is enough?*

Device Name: SGY
Internal Memory capacity: 160mb
Memory Card capacity: 16gb
Apps: 1.5gb
Music: 4gb
Photos: 1gb
Videos: 2gb
Other Docs: 500mb
Cloud Storage: currently nil

extra space for download: 5gb


----------



## mitraark (May 19, 2012)

*Re: How much phone memory is enough?*

Storage , the more you have , the more you'd want. But the less you have , you'll find a way to manage.

I think 8 GB is sufficient for a Smartphone [ many , many would disagree] 

There is no point in keeping 1000+ mp3s in your phone, one can do with their favourites playlist.

Videos , takes up a lot of space , but again , no point in keeping 1080p videos on your phone.

Photos ~ 1 GB , Apps ( incl. Games ) ~ 1 - 2 GB

I have been using Nokia N73ME for the past five years with a paltry 2GB Mini SD  

Device Name: N73 ME
Internal Memory capacity: 44 MB 
Memory Card capacity: 2 GB

Apps: 0.1 GB
Music: 0.500 GB
Photos: 0.400 GB
Videos: 0.600 GB
Other docs: ~0.050 GB


----------



## maddy1205 (May 19, 2012)

*Re: How much phone memory is enough?*

Device Name: Moto Defy
Internal Memory capacity: 1.24GB
Memory Card capacity: 4GB

Apps: 0.7 GB
Music: 1.77 GB
Photos: 0.2 GB
Videos: 0.1 GB
Other docs: 0.9 GB


----------



## clmlbx (May 19, 2012)

*Re: How much phone memory is enough?*

I think 8Gb is enough for OS and Apps and all videos and entertainment media should be in external storage. 

I am soon  going to buy phone..galaxy S3 or better.. and am gonna buy 16-32 GB card at least with it..


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2012)

*Re: How much phone memory is enough?*

*Device Name:* LG Optimus One P500
*Internal Memory capacity:* 0.2GB
*Memory Card capacity:* 8Gb

*Apps:* 0.1GB
*Music:* 1.3GB
*Photos:* 0.1GB
*Videos:* nil
*Other Docs:* 0.025GB

*Cloud Storage: * 0.1GB


----------



## hsr (May 21, 2012)

*Re: How much phone memory is enough?*

*Device Name:* Nokia E63 
*Internal Memory capacity:* 0.938Gb
*Memory Card capacity:* 1.89 GB

(phone/memorycard)
*Apps:* 30MB/40MB
*Music:* 12MB/1.4GB
*Photos:* 19MB/20MB
*Videos:* 0MB/0MB
*Other Docs:* 6MB/38MB

*Cloud Storage:* N/A

If it gets any cookies, I connect to a vps via ssh, having 25gb space, 1000mbps node speed


----------



## Nipun (May 21, 2012)

I flashed a new ROM so not much on my phone right now, but this is what usually is there:

Device Name: LG Optimus One
Internal Memory capacity: 200MB
Memory Card capacity: 8GB

Apps: 100MB
Music: 2GB
Photos: 20-30MB
Videos: 200MB
Other Docs: 100MB + ROMs
Cloud Storage: --


----------



## R2K (May 21, 2012)

Never satisfied with the capacity of memory cards . I always end up wanting more. 
BTW now I have an 8GB card that came bundled with my phone. Planning to upgrade to 16 GB or more when I get to see a good offer or sale


----------



## papul1993 (May 21, 2012)

8 GB is nothing. I tend to put whole Discographies on my phone. 

Device Name: Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini ST15i
Internal Memory capacity: 1GB
Memory Card capacity: 8GB

Apps: 348 MB on internal memory. Don't know how much on SD card.
Music: 5.5 GB
Photos: 200 MB
Videos: 0 GB


----------



## ajayritik (May 21, 2012)

Guys currently I have 2GB Memory Card on my LG Optimus Net and off late I seem to get a message indicating that memory is low. Can I upgrade to 4 GB or 8GB. I read somewhere earlier that as I increase my phone with more memory it slows down the mobile.


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2012)

*Device Name: * LG Optimus P500
*Internal Memory capacity: *0.2 GB
*Memory Card capacity:* 2 GB (But 1.58 GB due to ext and other formatting).

*Apps:* 0.162 GB
*Music:* 0 GB
*Photos:* 0.186 GB
*Videos:* 0 GB
*Other docs:* 1 GB (including ROM backups etc)
*Cloud Storage: * 3.5 GB (on dropbox, my entire Docs)



ajayritik said:


> Guys currently I have 2GB Memory Card on my LG Optimus Net and off late I seem to get a message indicating that memory is low. Can I upgrade to 4 GB or 8GB. I read somewhere earlier that as I increase my phone with more memory it slows down the mobile.



That error being memory is slow indicated memory is getting low in "Internal Memory", which is independent of the card space.
To free space from Internal memory you will have to remove some bloatwares. Search for this thread, "Decrapify your Android."


----------



## sainath (May 22, 2012)

Device Name: Sony Xperia Neo V
Internal Memory capacity: 420MB
Memory Card capacity: 8GB

Apps: 1.65GB(Games and Apps)
Music: 351MB
Photos: 369MB
Videos: 121MB
Other Docs: 165MB

I have lot of other junk in my memory card that was I have only 1GB of free space...  lol


----------



## randomuser111 (May 22, 2012)

*Device Name:* Sony Xperia S
*Internal Memory capacity:* 32 GB
*Memory Card capacity:* 0

*Apps:* 1.5 GB
*Music:* 4 GB
*Photos:* 0.4 GB
*Videos:* 8 GB
*Other Docs:* 150 MB

*Cloud Storage: * 100 MB (BOX.Net)

I guess for most people (including me) 8 GB should be adequate. But of course if you have a device with huge internal memory then it doesn't mean you still use 8 GB


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2012)

Vyom said:


> That error being memory is slow indicated memory is getting low in "Internal Memory", which is independent of the card space.
> To free space from Internal memory you will have to remove some bloatwares. Search for this thread, "Decrapify your Android."


Vyom you didn't reply to my initial question?
How much memory should I go for external?


----------



## d3p (May 22, 2012)

*Device Name:* Nokia E7-00
*Internal Memory capacity:* 512MB + 16GB
*Memory Card capacity:* OTG [expandable on the GO !!]

*Apps:* 0.5GB
*Music:* 5GB
*Photos:* 1GB [usually take backup]
*Videos:* 1GB
*Other Docs:* 0.5GB
*Offline Maps:* 5 GB [India & Few European Nations]

*Cloud Storage:* 0 GB


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 22, 2012)

Device Name: Samsung Galaxy S2
Internal Memory capacity : 11.5GB

Music: 0.9GB
Photos: 0.9 GB
Videos: 4.6GB
Free: 4.5 GB 

Memory Card capacity: 1.8 GB
Apps: 0 GB
Music: 0 GB
Photos: 0 GB
Videos: 0 GB

Free: 1.8 GB


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Vyom you didn't reply to my initial question?
> How much memory should I go for external?



Oh! You made it sound like, you are thinking to expand the memory by increasing the capacity of card. 

As for your question goes, well, I think this thread is trying to answer the same question. Isn't it?


----------



## R2K (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone know how to compress video files into small sizes but still maintain a considerably good video quality ?( for mobile phones)


----------



## pramudit (May 22, 2012)

re-encode them??


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2012)

*Device Name: * Sony Ericsson Xperia arc
*Internal Memory capacity: *300MB 
*Memory Card capacity:* 16GB

*Apps:* <1 GB
*Music:* 2 GB
*Photos:* 2 GB
*Videos:* 10 GB (Camera + Downloads)
*Other docs:* 0.5 GB

*Cloud Storage: * <1 GB (Box)

IMO 8GB is more than enough for anyone. Considering the price point (mostly being bundled) and the memory management (taking backups etc). I got a bigger capacity when I went on a tour and used my phone to shoot 720p video which takes up a lot of memoey.

Smaller memory also makes people take repeated backups at shorter intervals. Since many memory cards fail at one point or another, a smaller one would cause little heartburn and most likely would have compelled you to take a backup of the data at a shorter interval. So  small is better here


----------

